# using antique/collectibles?



## countrygirl (Aug 7, 2010)

wasn't sure whether 2 put this here on under general chit chat...
i went to a very nice antiques and collectibles "mall" today and scored a couple of items i think were pretty good for wine making...
a 1/2 gallon small clear glass jug with a finger handle that fits a #6, 
and
a one gallon "garrett & co. inc." est. 1835
pioneer american wine growers 
on one side and on the other a heraldic symbol with an eagle at the top with the words garrett's american wines in with the symbol.
it fits a universal bung, good...
i thought they were very cool and i'm gonna use 'em for what they were made for!!!
looks like i need to start packing stoppers/bungs in my pockets when out and about, lol
anyone familiar with the garrett's info? thanks


----------



## jtstar (Aug 7, 2010)

Last spring when my brother and myself was out turkey hunting we were at this vacant farm and I came across five one gallon glass carboys I took them home and cleaned them up and sanitized them and they are exactly one gallon jugs I guess it pays to go hunting you never now what you will find


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 7, 2010)

jtstar said:


> Last spring when my brother and myself was out turkey hunting we were at this vacant farm and I came across five one gallon glass carboys I took them home and cleaned them up and sanitized them and they are exactly one gallon jugs I guess it pays to go hunting you never now what you will find



there was one today that looked like it had been in a fire, but i didn't go for it. some guy offered me 25$ for the large garrett's bottle on the way out the door of the "mall", but i said no thanks. may have to start hitting more antique stores, lol


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 8, 2010)

I was at an estate sale a while back and they had an old handled jug out for sale for a buck. A guy that was helping with the sale told me that he thought that there might be some more bottles down in the cellar if I was interested.
So we went downstairs into this old filthy basement. Way back in a corner there was an old wooden set of shelves, covered with fifty years of dust and spider webs. After some digging and rubbing, here is what I came out with.







These three little gems are French olive oil bottles from the 1940s. Because my Maderia dose not need a conventional cork these work well for gifts. They have all been out at least twice, and returned to me. Lucky






This one is embossed nicely.






These are some kind of apothecary bottles that I use to hold topping off wine.





This is just old and cool and full of spiced apple maderia.






These old one gallon milk bottles are handy for one gallon batches. Both for primary s and for secondaries sense they have wide mouths and fit some of my corks.














.

I think I paid the guy$7- $8 for the whole lot. It is always worth asking folks if they have such stuff if you're at sales. People are always surprised that anyone would buy such crap. Teeeheee I will
Brad


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 8, 2010)

awesome score brad!
i'm pretty sure the embossed one is a garretts!!!
i've been doing some online searching and there is one on ebay like that for 14.99 beginning bid and 15$ s/h...so u did reeeaall good!
what size bung do the widemouths take?


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 8, 2010)

The embossed is marked "Ambros Company". The wide mouth bottles use a #11 stopper or I can take my orange two hole carboy cap and use it upside down.
Brad


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 8, 2010)

Woodbee said:


> The embossed is marked "Ambros Company". The wide mouth bottles use a #11 stopper or I can take my orange two hole carboy cap and use it upside down.
> Brad



wow, it looks just like the one i saw on line...either way, it's beautiful!
so, you've used some of your old bottles as gifts? cool idea...


----------



## AndyL (Aug 8, 2010)

I started thinking today about those old ~1gal ceramic jugs (think the stereotypical moonshine bottles) - thinking they'd be just about perfect for the skeeterpee's


----------



## yogi303 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a one gallon bottle also here in colorado


----------

